# Annual Death of Human and Non-Human Persons of Notability



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

I had a morbid fit and stumbled upon the Wiki Simple English "Deaths in 2020" page. Is the reference to non-humans a reference to our brethren animal kingdom earth dwellers? In that case one would expect them to simply use wording conveying that intention by using wording like "animal, dog, cat, plant etc." However, the wording Non-Human is used instead.

_The following is a list of deaths that should be noted in May 2020. For deaths that should be noted before the month that the world is in, please see "Months". Individuals listed must have notability. Names under each date are noted in the order of the alphabet by last name or pseudonym. *Deaths of non-humans are noted here also if it is worth noting.*

Each listing of a death must have a source. If no reference is included, the death notice will be removed. The following are the requirements of adding a name to the list in its order: name, age, where they came from, what the person is known for, cause of death (if known) and a source._

_Source_


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2020-05-30 07:53:23Reaction Score: 3




Bunnyman said:


> I had a morbid fit and stumbled upon the Wiki Simple English "Deaths in 2020" page. Is the reference to non-humans a reference to our brethren animal kingdom earth dwellers? In that case one would expect them to simply use wording conveying that intention by using wording like "animal, dog, cat, plant etc." However, the wording Non-Human is used instead.
> 
> _The following is a list of deaths that should be noted in May 2020. For deaths that should be noted before the month that the world is in, please see "Months". Individuals listed must have notability. Names under each date are noted in the order of the alphabet by last name or pseudonym. *Deaths of non-humans are noted here also if it is worth noting.*
> 
> ...


Your so tired and dehydrated that thinking is slow, then a distance glimpse of fur moving, or was it fur, and a sense of a presents more a change of atmosphere, then gone. What I call an "Oh shit" moment.
Welcome you just had one.

Sucks being told by the universe that your not in control.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-30 08:25:30Reaction Score: 0




asatiger1966 said:


> What I call an "Oh shit" moment.
> Welcome you just had one.


Oh boy... I am so excited!! Am I now a light bearer too? I didn't even smoke what you did!


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-05-30 10:06:56Reaction Score: 2


So, if we add names to the list and give Covid-19 as a reference (which no one will question) then we can post-datedly get rid of TPTB as they will all have died in March.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PathfinderDate: 2020-05-30 17:32:25Reaction Score: 5




Bunnyman said:


> I had a morbid fit and stumbled upon the Wiki Simple English "Deaths in 2020" page. Is the reference to non-humans a reference to our brethren animal kingdom earth dwellers? In that case one would expect them to simply use wording conveying that intention by using wording like "animal, dog, cat, plant etc." However, the wording Non-Human is used instead.
> 
> _The following is a list of deaths that should be noted in May 2020. For deaths that should be noted before the month that the world is in, please see "Months". Individuals listed must have notability. Names under each date are noted in the order of the alphabet by last name or pseudonym. *Deaths of non-humans are noted here also if it is worth noting.*
> 
> ...


The Talmud differs between humans and non humans


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-05-30 20:14:48Reaction Score: 1


Would be handy if they had put non human next to the names. Might be able to work out what they meant then.

I agree above. Its either talmud, aristocrat, or ultradimsional stand ins. They are the only categories i can think of.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-05-30 20:39:40Reaction Score: 3




Bunnyman said:


> I had a morbid fit and stumbled upon the Wiki Simple English "Deaths in 2020" page. Is the reference to non-humans a reference to our brethren animal kingdom earth dwellers? In that case one would expect them to simply use wording conveying that intention by using wording like "animal, dog, cat, plant etc." However, the wording Non-Human is used instead.
> 
> _The following is a list of deaths that should be noted in May 2020. For deaths that should be noted before the month that the world is in, please see "Months". Individuals listed must have notability. Names under each date are noted in the order of the alphabet by last name or pseudonym. *Deaths of non-humans are noted here also if it is worth noting.*
> 
> ...


Damn, Saturn died.   Nobody told me a thing.
And raise your hand if you thought Little Richard died about 20 years ago.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-30 21:36:08Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> And raise your hand if you thought Little Richard died about 20 years ago.


Nah... but another reminder of how old I'm getting, this is 30 years ago now:


I presume non-humans is because of famous animals and maybe plants too. 

How One Man Accidentally Killed the Oldest Tree Ever

I just don't think that Wikipedia is gonna be the source to disclose the existence of other humanoid species.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-06-01 11:16:49Reaction Score: 1


Do we see any animals or plants on the list? Would be interesting to find them so we can rule out the rest. Didn't Koko the Gorilla die fairly recently? I'll have to look that up.
Koko died in 2018 on June 19.
Koko (gorilla) - Wikipedia

Same non-human death mentions for 2018
Deaths in 2018 - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Found it!
Deaths in June 2018 - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Great. Animals it is. Banta is correct. No need to think of exotic explanations.

Well done.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-06-01 11:29:30Reaction Score: 0


Just a case of a blind squirrel finding a nut!

Unfortunately that squirrel passed away in 2013.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-01 14:56:36Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> Just a case of a blind squirrel finding a nut!
> 
> Unfortunately that squirrel passed away in 2013.


So no nuts.      By the way, I asked the supreme authority, (my wife) and she agrees that Little Richard
died 20 years ago in our timeline.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-06-01 20:30:33Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> So no nuts.      By the way, I asked the supreme authority, (my wife) and she agrees that Little Richard
> died 20 years ago in our timeline.


Ive got quite a few mandela deaths myself.the biggest one for me was harry enfield (uk comedian from early 90s). I swear i explicitly remember him dying in 2012/13. On tv and everything. Then in 2015 or so i saw him on jonathan ross (tv host). I was doing double takes. Apparantly he had a serious illness but recovered. I was quite disturbed by it afterwards.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-06-01 20:46:05Reaction Score: 1




wild heretic said:


> Ive got quite a few mandela deaths myself.the biggest one for me was harry enfield (uk comedian from early 90s). I swear i explicitly remember him dying in 2012/13. On tv and everything. Then in 2015 or so i saw him on jonathan ross (tv host). I was doing double takes. Apparantly he had a serious illness but recovered. I was quite disturbed by it afterwards.


Yes, you would think that these people would show the courtesy of, once assumed to be dead, staying that way.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-06-02 00:16:17Reaction Score: 1




wild heretic said:


> Would be handy if they had put non human next to the names. Might be able to work out what they meant then.
> 
> I agree above. Its either talmud, aristocrat, or ultradimsional stand ins. They are the only categories i can think of.


The stand ins would be the people glitching out then?


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-02 06:44:44Reaction Score: 1


As I said before, it is unlikely to get even close to truth if one discounts metaphysics. I consider a human to have a soul. I feel that there are many entities in our realm that do not poses a soul. They are what I would call non-human.


_Source_


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-06-02 19:45:00Reaction Score: 0




DanfromMN said:


> The stand ins would be the people glitching out then?


probably. could be tunng in to a host. The energy body of the guest overlaps the host as it tunes in maybe.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-06-03 03:48:28Reaction Score: 0




DanfromMN said:


> The stand ins would be the people glitching out then?


It's a bit creepy, especially that it localized at the head mostly. That might imply some sort of localized AR effect (like on the ISS), but if you notice the top of the person's head at the left, it is also glitching at the same time occasionally. However, I don't really notice any other parts of the screen that glitch that aren't right by someone's head, so it's still pretty strange.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-06-03 12:27:28Reaction Score: 0


I've seen most glitches at the head or hands.  Extra fingers, Ken doll hands, etc.


----------

